# Looking for a home for a free palamino pinto mini colt.



## wewindwalker (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi I have a friend that has a last years colt that has a defect in the shape of his eyes.

He can see but he needs a mask in the summer or lots of shade.

He must be gelded that is the main requirement to get him. She would like updates and maybe a picture of him over the years.

He will be given away without his papers.

The person getting him will be resonsable for all fees to get him home.

A good home is a must.

I have pics of him if you are really interested in giving him a good home.

Just contact me and I'll put you intouch with her.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 18, 2006)

Evelyn,

Might help to have a location where the little guy lives and picture. I hope he finds a perfect home soon.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 18, 2006)

Send me pics [email protected] I might be able to help you find a home for him. Also need to know where he is located at. Thanks. Hopefully we can get this guy a new home. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ladyrenegade (Mar 18, 2006)

yes please, a pic and location so we may try to help


----------



## painthorselover (Mar 19, 2006)

hi,

i am intrested in her.location and pics please.you can email me and or pm me.how much would it coast to deliver?she would love it at my house.i have 5 pasture 1 is 35acres the others are 15-20acres.i have 3 barns.tell them i might get him.i have always wanted a palimino paint.thanks!


----------



## wewindwalker (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi I didn't post this here but it was moved to the rescue site.

He is not a rescue but is a very nice horse that needs a good pet home.

His name is Moon, he is owned by a very good friend of mine.

His eyes are oblong { they are puffed out } and not rounded like most horse's eyes.

He will be given away without his papers and must be gelded.

He is in Moore, Oklahoma.

Here is his baby pic and a pic of him now.

Evelyn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 20, 2006)

He looks like a sweetheart.



: I sure hope you find the perfect and lasting home for him. Corinne


----------



## Casnos Minis (Mar 22, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]His eyes don't look oblong. He's a cutie, I hope you find him a great home.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Carol Z (Mar 23, 2006)

I suspect that htis little guy is not a palomino, but has actually gotten a double dose of the silver gene (one from each parent) and his eye shape is caused by ASD.

I'm not a vet, this is just a suspicion based on my own experience.


----------



## pepperhill (Mar 24, 2006)

He looks like a good boy to me,( though I'm not as expirienced as some of you, or my mom.) Hope you find a good home for him.



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 25, 2006)

Carol, I think the same as you- ultimately this chap will go blind- it would help if an owner could be found who will have him examined by a knowledgeable Vet and be willing to spend a little on fencing etc.

I do hope a good home can be found- how about involving CMHR??


----------



## wewindwalker (Mar 27, 2006)

The eye vet that we took him to said that he will not go blind but is light sensitive. My friend has all the paper work from the vet and she is the top eye vet in the state of Oklahoma.

She is only giving him away cause she is in bad health and her husband had a stroke and she is having to sell alot of her horses.

And because of his defect she just wants to get him a good home.


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Has he found a home yet? I would take him if we could get him to WA state or close? Can you pm me at [email protected]? Thanks Patty


----------



## jllowry (Apr 18, 2006)

wewindwalker said:


> Hi I have a friend that has a last years colt that has a defect in the shape of his eyes.
> 
> He can see but he needs a mask in the summer or lots of shade.
> 
> ...






jllowry said:


> wewindwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have a friend that has a last years colt that has a defect in the shape of his eyes.
> ...


----------



## jllowry (Apr 18, 2006)

hello, my name is jerri lowry and i live just west of tulsa,ok . i would love to have this little guy if he is still available.i can give references both personal and from veterinarians.i take exceptionally good care of my animals(family) and i can assure you he would have a forever home i keep my horses until the die of old age. i currently have a 25 yr old quarter mare that i have owned since she was 2.i have 3 grand children that would love this little guy and they already have a mini gelding to ride. thats why i would love to have him for a companion for thunder.i can assure you he would get the best care and and all the love and attention he could stand. if you would contact me via email i will email my phone # or you can email yours if he is still available.i also have a truck and trailer and am willing to pick him up as soon as possable and will have him gelded and have my vet verify that.

thank you ,

i forgot to enter my email it is [email protected] i will look forward to hearing from you.i would also appreciate it if you could email me even if he has found a new home thanks again, jerri


----------

